
Open-plan offices, creativity and programming - smikhanov
http://www.mikhanov.com/2015/06/08/open-plan-offices-creativity-and-programming-429
======
stephengillie
One of the forgotten values of an open office is that it's a space with people
working in it. This space with people working can be shown to business
partners, investors, creditors, friends and colleagues, and anyone else where
the management wants a good impression. You're probably as valuable as an
"office extra" (like extras in a movie) as you are valued for solving
problems.

